# What's a fatty?



## Locomotive Breath (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm new here, and it seems to be slang for what looks like sausage meat, rolled up and sometimes stuffed with veggies and or cheese, etc, and generally enrobed in woven bacon slices. Is that about right? Am I missing anything? They look very satisfying, almost like a pork tenderloin.


----------



## chrisjames (Apr 6, 2018)

it is a delectable roll of heaven. you are right, though. basically, make a bacon weave. on top of that, place a rolled out square sausage patty. put whatever toppings you want on top of that. roll that up. smoke it until done, and enjoy.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 6, 2018)

You remember in the Sandlot when Smalls asked who Babe Ruth was? And the reaction of the rest of the team? Exactly what I’m picturing right now. Lol!

A fattie is ground meat rolled out in sheet form. Then stuffed with whatever you chose and rolled into a log. Then wrapped in bacon. Never had a bad one and I’ve been to a few contests in my day. Take some time and make one this weekend you won’t be able to shove it down your gullet fast enough. Seriously you’ll be happy you made one.

Here’s a thread with a few pics from last years contest:

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/100-pounds-of-fatties.266896/#post-1741103


----------



## lovethemeats (Apr 6, 2018)

It's the best of many things all rolled up in a bacon weave and smoked.
Next thing to look up are ABT'S. 
You'll like that. The previous replies above should have answered all of your question.


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 6, 2018)

One of my wives after 20 years... :eek::rolleyes:o_O


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 6, 2018)

Think of a Drakes yodel. except the cream is any filling you wish, the cake is either sausage or hamburger, and the chocolate coating is a nice bacon weave.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 6, 2018)

Your gonna find out about all kinds of crazy stuff to make & eat on here!
Al


----------



## lovethemeats (Apr 6, 2018)

Almost forgot. Here's a real good advice on the bacon. You want thin and long. Watch out on what you pick up in the store. My last bacon I picked up what I thought was a good brand. I went to make my bacon weave. The bacon was thin but only measured about 10 inches long. In the package before opening. It looked longer.  You can stretch the bacon out some but with that brand it was a disaster. The next package I opened up. The bacon was thick. Nowhere on it did it state thick-cut but it was. So that brand I bought the consistency of the thickness  wasn't consistent.  Needless to say I had to go back to the store and buy the brand I normally get.


----------



## chrisjames (Apr 6, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Think of a Drakes yodel. except the cream is any filling you wish, the cake is either sausage or hamburger, and the chocolate coating is a nice bacon weave.
> 
> Chris



nice analogy.


----------



## lovethemeats (Apr 6, 2018)

The only other thing to watch out for is hash browns. If you don't get them crispy enough. Potato soaks up grease. Some people do not care for that. Good luck on making your first fatty.


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 6, 2018)

Oh Mannn...
I shouldn't have followed your link rkstr...
That was dangerous, and made me hungry.
What an amazingly beautiful sight all those beautiful Fatties on the grill! :rolleyes::D


----------



## Locomotive Breath (Apr 6, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> One of my wives after 20 years... :eek::rolleyes:o_O


LOL, I was thinking back to much of my more youthful days...
When in the Marines, a fatty was what your buddy/wingman wound up with at the end of the night from the bar. We could never give that guy a lot of grief because, after all, he WAS the wingman... Seems he usually had more fun, though.
In the '90s, I recall some folks in Hollywood movies referring to "smoking a fatty" as something to do with a certain illegal weed.
In the car culture, fatties referred to the fat-fendered cars of the '40s, after the '30s clamshell fenders but before the integral fenders of the early '50s.
And seeing how none of the above applied, I had to know. Thanks, all!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 6, 2018)

Sonny,

It was a pretty good time. All the judges were stuffed. Had 9 of them and after listening to feedback sounds like I needed double that! Lol! Lot of great fatties came out of that contest. 

Scott


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 6, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Sonny,
> 
> It was a pretty good time. All the judges were stuffed. Had 9 of them and after listening to feedback sounds like I needed double that! Lol! Lot of great fatties came out of that contest.
> 
> Scott



Looks like a really great time! 
I remember when I lived in Wyoming, I craved fat foods for the calories to keep me warm.
Living on mostly game meat (Deer and Antelope) getting fat in the diet was an added thing.
In the cooler climates, it all gets burned to stay warm.

I could never be a Judge, I can't eat enough. :eek:


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 6, 2018)

Sonny, 

I’d love to eat game all the time but your right about not having much fat in it. 

I hope to have a bigger fattie contest this year. Last year 1st place won a whole hog from my friends farm. 


Scott


----------

